# Wax Dipped Bear



## divaxtrema (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the life expectancy of a waxed dipped bears?
I have heard someone say you are supposed to throw them out after 4 years because of the dust they can hold (I tell my customers to purchase air in a can to clean them) but I have only heard that once and I don't know if it's true...


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 7, 2008)

i dont know .. i have a dipped puppy accually lmao .. on my cabinet i've had for 7 yrs now .. an there isnt dust on it .. i clean it once a week andit still smells good


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Pixie. I am a cleaning lady and I dust my clients candles with a damp cloth. The coating of the bear is made from the same materials. It should be fine. Bye bye!


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

How would you dip a stuffed animal into wax and it not come out dripping? divaxtrema i'm from Denton my Grandma lives in G.P


----------



## divaxtrema (May 9, 2009)

It does come out dripping and looking like a drowned rat!  You have to squeese the wax out and give them a good fluffing after dipping...it's a long process.
If you are ever in GP to visit your Grandmother please stop by to see our bears...we are locatd on main street.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Oh definetly I want to see these teddy bears! I've heard of something like this before but i've never seen them!  I'll be back in the states in about a month and i'll have to make up an excuse to see grandma.. lol grandma makes me crazy these days!!!


----------



## divaxtrema (May 9, 2009)

You can go to my website and look at them....theprimitivelane.com
That will have to be good enough because I am in Grande Prairie Alberta Canada and I am assuming your Grandmother is in Grande Prairie, Texas...she won't find me there..lol.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

LMAO yeap!! haha   I'm going to the website now.. I'm very interested in these bears because that's a pretty intense process.  Is this something that you could put in a room and get a strong scent from?


----------



## divaxtrema (May 9, 2009)

The bears are quite aromatic, depending on the scent as well, some are stronger than others and when your bear stops smelling you can give him or her a quick blow dry to heat up the wax and the scent and they will last a long time...
Let me know if you have troubles finding them on the website...


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Well I thought I found them but there wasn't a picture plus my internet keeps going down  Internet here in Iraq isn't that great and I think we just got hit..  :cry:

false alarm it was outgoing!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Internet here in Iraq isn't that great and I think we just got hit..  :cry:
> 
> false alarm it was outgoing!!



OMG !!  How are you typing at a time like that ? I would be changing my undies for sure .

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

HAHAHA You get really used to it.  We get hit often and outgoing is about every night now.. when the weather is bad we get hit more! It's not to much fun but it's part of the job I reckon!  :wink:


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

These bears are SOOOO cute!  What a great idea and I love that they can be "re-scented" with a hair dryer!!  These are such cool gifts!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

I know thats what I was thinking.. my mom loves bears so maybe I can test one out and give it to her lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I got a dozen of those bears in my soap auction haul .I have to try dipping the darlings.

Kitn


----------

